# A must have BBQ / smoking book



## cooknhogz (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking for some new reading material and don't want to waste alot of time looking threw alot of BS BBQ books at the local book store. So, in your opinion if you could only have one go to BBQ / smoking book in your arsenal what book would it be? and why.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 31, 2012)

The only BBQ book I own is Jeff's?... I use it a bit..... I have never really went out and looked for BBQ or really any other cooking book in years. There is way to much information available for free on the Internet. You can also find pretty much anything you need on SMF or other similar forums..... I stick pretty much exclusively to SMF because of many reasons, but mostly because of the layout and ease of use...... The people help make it a better place as well :biggrin:....


----------



## smoking b (Dec 31, 2012)

x2  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    This is the only BBQ forum I go to as well. What can I say - this one is just the best


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 31, 2012)

I have several BBQ cookbooks and they all have their benefit.  If I could only have one I think I'd choose Smoke and Spice by Jamison and Jamison.


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 31, 2012)

Ya this forum is great with tons of info but can we keep this to books only please?  I don't aways have a computer sitting in front of me and like to read a book from time to time. Just sayn. Thanks Bama BBQ


----------



## pastorgadget (Jan 2, 2013)

Smoke and Spice by Cheryl and Bill Jamison is a great cookbook for BBQ. I have not gotten Jeffs book but plan on it soon.


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Jan 2, 2013)

X2 on Smoke and Spice.  It has some good rubs and mops and sauces as well as BBQ info on poultry, pork, and Beef.  I also have their 2nd book Sublime Smoke with less traditional recipes like seafood and vegetables.


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 3, 2013)

Weber makes a good one for $23 at Lowes. has a lot of good recipes in it.


----------



## cooknhogz (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks, for the replies. I picked up Big Bob Gibson's BBQ Book by Chris Lilly turned out to be a very good choice. Great book for any Qers library


----------



## garyt (Jan 5, 2013)

All around good read that you will read over and over, when you wear it out you will get a new copy. Peace Love and BBQ,


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's a good place to look. http://search.half.ebay.com/bbq_W0QQmZbooks


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 5, 2013)

I got this recently. Good basic cooking tips and excellent recipes that have won BIG bbq comps....


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2013)

I purchased a book awhile back called "The Flavor Bible"...   It has recommendations on what spices and herbs go well together with different foods....   Very interesting read.... Excellent "glossary" or what ever you call it, and many well known chefs describe what goes with what...  Excellent starting point if you are new to spices and herbs like I am.... 

Dave


----------



## dls1 (Jan 5, 2013)

garyt said:


> All around good read that you will read over and over, when you wear it out you will get a new copy. Peace Love and BBQ,


X2 for PL&B. It's a good read.

Another book I highly recommend is "Serious Barbecue" by Adam Perry Lang.


----------



## krusem05 (Jan 6, 2013)

Make it three for Smoke and Spice. It was my entry point into smoking more traditional BBQ meats.

One other I'd highly recommend if you are looking for variety beyond BBQ is Charcuterie by Michael Puhlman & Brian Polcyn. Fantastic introduction to curing meats, many of which are then smoked. I've made the recipes for bacon (both plain and maple), Canadian bacon, tasso, and pastrami. All have been excellent.


----------



## baba bones (Jan 7, 2013)

Jeff phillips Smoking Meat is also a good book alot of great I tested recipes in it ...Steven Raichlen   Best Ribs Ever is also a good smokin book..I recived a new book for X Mas its lookin good too America's Best BBQ alot of good lookin smokin in there ...Ardie A. Davis And Chef Paul Kirk   Check them out....Happy Smokin You all


----------



## cooknhogz (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think Peace Love and BBQ will be my next purchase. I have been cooking, smoking meats, and BBQing for many years and have found myself getting stuck in my ways of doing things and just looking for new ideas.


----------



## rstr hunter (Jan 8, 2013)

Cooknhogz said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I think Peace Love and BBQ will be my next purchase. I have been cooking, smoking meats, and BBQing for many years and have found myself getting stuck in my ways of doing things and just looking for new ideas.


You will like that one.  It's full of different recipes and stories from famous BBQ spots around the nation.  It reads really well and is a fun read.  If you are just looking for a big list of recipes, this isn't the one although there are plenty in there.  Does a nice job with different perspectives from all over.   Good choice.


----------



## linguica (Jan 8, 2013)

I have quite a few books on smoke and BBQ and the book I use most is the folder that I have filled with articles and recipes printed from this forum.  Cut..Paste...Print...Save as....


----------



## skull fish (Jan 8, 2013)

Cooknhogz said:


> Thanks, for the replies. I picked up Big Bob Gibson's BBQ Book by Chris Lilly turned out to be a very good choice. Great book for any Qers library


Dido on this one, I have had a chance to meet Chris Lilly at 3 different events and he is a down to earth dude, very approachable.  His book is to the point, no BS!


----------



## venture (Jan 8, 2013)

I have read a lot of them.

Especially in the last few years?  I think there are a lot of writers out of there trying to make a buck while showing way too much attitude for me!

Everything one would need to know is readily available from real people.  Right here on this forum.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## californiadan (Jan 8, 2013)

I recently picked up a book by Steven Raichlen, I believe it's part of a series of books titled BBQ Bible. It's a sauces, rubs, and marinades edition that has a lot of great recipes and information. Also has a chapter on making different flavored butters along with some traditional bbq glazes. Also quite a few exotic glazes and sauces that seem appealing. It was 14 dollars from Barnes and noble so your not out too much if you don't like it. After trying jeffs rub and sauce his book is definatley next on the list. You can never have too many books!


----------

